# Is this bike too good to be true?



## solorider (Aug 16, 2004)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Colnago-Master-...ryZ98084QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


I saw this on ebay and it look compelling. Excepting the fact that it has Shimano on it, it looks to be a reasonable deal.

Any thoughts?


----------



## elviento (Mar 24, 2002)

I have seen C40 with DA/Record sold for less than that on ebay. Granted the wheels are probably worth a bit more than the typical Ksyriums. It's not enough to make up the difference.


----------



## 6was9 (Jan 28, 2004)

solorider said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Colnago-Master-X-Light-5500-CUSTOM-BUILT-NEW-MINT_W0QQitemZ7193616521QQcategoryZ98084QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> 
> I saw this on ebay and it look compelling. Excepting the fact that it has Shimano on it, it looks to be a reasonable deal.
> ...


Description is rather over the top..The paint job is not custom... rather one of the color schemes Colnago offers and envy of professional riders and the world perhaps not...

I say need to see more pics.. of cock pit area... drive train..etc..

If everything checks out (all never-been-ridden new as he describes) I'd say it's not a bad deal at his buy now price if you add up all the individual components... but the guy description still bothers me...


----------



## toast (Jan 6, 2005)

*Be careful*



solorider said:


> Any thoughts?[/QUOTE]
> "The bares ...sort of light. Looks a little strange to me.


----------



## DannyBoy (Feb 19, 2004)

*Something isn't right.........*

Looks like a fairly standard Master X Lite. A nice bike with fair kit etc, but the owners responses and info worry me. I own a Teccnos with full Record and it weighs a fair bit, probably 18lbs - there is no way that bike weighs 12lbs and he should know that - something doesn't smell right my son - move on.


----------



## reddach (Oct 22, 2003)

12lbs. No Way. I own two MXLs and they both are over 18lbs. One is a Record-Chorus mix and the other DA nine speed. Also his Buy it Now seems a lot of money. I am putting my DA on Ebay soon, and will have a Buy it Now of $1900.00.


----------



## cadence90 (Sep 12, 2004)

Bad pictures, inaccurate description, sloppy replies, bad feedback (even if last year, still...), too high a B-I-N price (the seller even admits it...)...what more do you need?

Steer clear, IMO.

This guy doesn't know what a 12lb bike is, because that one is not it....


----------



## elviento (Mar 24, 2002)

*I think it's a real auction.*

the high BIN price exactly indicates that. Scammers usually will offer a top line Madone for $1500. The 12lb claim is pretty normal although most people would stop at 15lb. Apparently this guy is targeting the less seasoned buyers. As for bar measurement, many people are weak in measurements. I see "55-inch" frames sold all the time. The guy might have a big mouth and isn't great with math or measurements, but as long as the bike is NEVER ridden, who cares. Crappy pictures inaccurate description often may present opportunities. I once picked up a Serotta ti bike with DA for $900 and the auction had exactly that -- bad pictures, inaccurate description, sloppy replies. What ultimately mattered was the bike was good and the price was good. 

If you go for the good pic, good feedback, good description, you will end up paying higher prices (such as the $4000 Vortex from Preownedbikes, etc.). If you want even better service and less risk with free tune-ups, you end up in a bike store paying MSRP.


----------

